# Light Color Restrictions



## 7d9_z28 (Dec 3, 2010)

Hello everyone, i dont plow for money i plow for fun, i love it! i have an amber mx7000, which i know is ok. but ive always wondered if i could use a green lens on any of my lights? im in MIchigan, and i read the thread about mi lighting thats on here, but i didnt see green anywhere on the page provided... also, it was lasted posted on in 2008, so i figured id start new question here

thanks and i look forward to perusing this site over and filling my head with knowledge! this will be my second season plowing, 2nd of MANY to come!


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

Green is too close in the color spectrum to blue. Besides, what does a green light represent to other drivers? It means "GO". Amber means "Caution" aka, the right message for plowing.


----------



## 7d9_z28 (Dec 3, 2010)

mnglocker;1136913 said:


> Green is too close in the color spectrum to blue. Besides, what does a green light represent to other drivers? It means "GO". Amber means "Caution" aka, the right message for plowing.


its just a bright flashing color light to me, personally when i see ANY flashing lights on the road, i perk up and check it out. i still run ambers lights, but wanted maye one amber one green strobe facing back or something. something for inside my truck facing out the window

just wondering what the law states


----------



## markknapp61 (Nov 16, 2010)

After plowing for nearly 15 years I have always found it best to have Amber lights not to mention I agree with 7d... green is to easily mistaken for blue at night and you might find more trouble then you bargained for. I would check your local law and make sure that green is accepted because if you remember DNR uses green a lot.


----------



## 7d9_z28 (Dec 3, 2010)

markknapp61;1136928 said:


> After plowing for nearly 15 years I have always found it best to have Amber lights not to mention I agree with 7d... green is to easily mistaken for blue at night and you might find more trouble then you bargained for. I would check your local law and make sure that green is accepted because if you remember DNR uses green a lot.


well i started this thread to find out what the law is

and like i said, i do run amber. im talking about one simple green light amongst my ambers

and i only ever see green DNR trucks, with red lights. ive never seen any with green.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

7d9_z28;1136917 said:


> its just a bright flashing color light to me, personally when i see ANY flashing lights on the road, i perk up and check it out. i still run ambers lights, but wanted maye one amber one green strobe facing back or something. something for inside my truck facing out the window
> 
> just wondering what the law states


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=legal+strobe+light+colors+michigan


----------



## 7d9_z28 (Dec 3, 2010)

mnglocker;1136940 said:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=legal+strobe+light+colors+michigan


not helpful, already did that earlier. did not state any laws anywhere


----------



## alk8778 (Nov 17, 2008)

I know its not the law, but Ive seen several private plow companies running green around my area. 

I know when im out driving I see amber and dont think anything about it, but when I see green, I take a double look to see what it is. It would be better to catch attention for a company name, but since you just do it for fun, wouldnt be a huge bonus to run a different color.


----------



## KC9MDQ (Oct 31, 2009)

I can't advise for the state of Michigan in particular , but in most states green is used to indicate the command post of an incident . Some states also allow their volunteer firefighter/ems to use green ; although blue or red is more common . Generally it varies from state to state .

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/aftermarket_lighting_8570_7.pdf

This is what I could dig up for you. Sadly , it makes no mention of green . Legal loophole ; use at your own discretion . . . I guess .


----------



## 7d9_z28 (Dec 3, 2010)

*thank you*

thank you for an honest opinion and not following the pack. i just joined the site today, and everybody here seems to full of criticism and not help. i appreciate you seeing it from a different point of view and offering your knowledge and experience

its the next best thing to the actual law!

i meant to quote alk8778 in this one!


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

I am from the holland grand haven area, and green means command post. I think you might find yourself being talked to by the po po more than you are plowing. Like said above green is very close in the spectrum to blue. 

The site is very helpful. A lot of guys on here are blunt and to the point and know there stuff. Although people on here joke and have fun some do criticize others on here too. Welcome to plowsite.


----------



## 7d9_z28 (Dec 3, 2010)

thanks, here in ferrysburg, my dad is a firefighter, and their command/medical suburban has a green strobe out back.. but ive been involved in the local emergency community for a LONG time, and have never seen another green light around.

i just want to put a green lense somewhere, not make all my lights green


----------



## doo-man (Feb 22, 2009)

Well sounds like you want to put a green light on so do it and see what happens worst thing is you'll be getting stopped alot.. 

But green in Michigan is dedicated for Incident command post in EOC,Fire,EMS,& Police. 

I personally know you will have issues if you were in the area I work, most officers will stop you especially if you enter the roadway with it flashing/oscillating/strobing....

Good Luck !!


----------



## 7d9_z28 (Dec 3, 2010)

my lights are on when i back into the road, and they havent talked to me... thats the reason i have lights, so i dont get hit...

but if you KNOW that green is dedicated, then ok.

but even the link above for michigans aux. lighting doesnt mention green, so i hardly doubt its "dedicated"


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

GHPS Has green on the tahoes for command, Holland city fire has it also on a few engines. I am on GHTF/R and we do not have any green, but when we run with the city on a fire or major incident they run a green light for command. Were all just voicing out opinions on what you can or can't do. Were all just trying to keep you from getting in trouble and having the police stop you from having a good time plowing. We all hate it when the cops stop us while we are out plowing, its happened to me, and I am sure a lot more guys on here. Luckly for me the cop had nothing on me and I did nothing wrong. He got the wrong truck, but the point is I had to stop and wait for about 30 mins while he ran my info and asked me a ton of questions about something I wasn't even involved in. It also slowed my route time down.


----------



## InPlowBoy (Jan 7, 2004)

In Indiana - Green is used by EMT's & First Responders - Like we use blue for Vol. Fire Fighters here.... And I know in Mich Vol FF use Reds... My $.02....


----------



## 7d9_z28 (Dec 3, 2010)

yeah ff use red/white here


----------



## JK-Plow (Feb 10, 2008)

I have seen a few landscaping companies running with green lights. That was quite a few years ago. Under Michigan State Law, snow plows are to use amber lights. There was a push to have green for incident command only, but I have yet to see it in the Michigan Motor Vehicle code. The only thing the Michigan Motor Vehicle code says about snow plows (private or public), is that they are to have an amber light that can be seen 360 degrees. There is a push to require commercial plows to have amber lights and a back up horn. Also they are to be registered with the DOT and MPSC under the new law. The last time I looked the law still had not passed, nor signed by the governor. Plowing your personal drive and not driving on a public road with the lights flashing, you can get away with green. The State Police and a few locals do ticket for having green lights when plowing in public areas (public roads or private lots open to the public).


----------



## 7d9_z28 (Dec 3, 2010)

Thats the kind of response i like to hear!


----------



## PowersTree (Jan 9, 2006)

My brother was warned by lake Orion to remove his green lens. Was told it means command for the fire dept. He had 4 green lenses with several clear and amber channels.


----------



## markknapp61 (Nov 16, 2010)

*No mention of green but does state colors allowed.*

MICHIGAN VEHICLE CODE (EXCERPT)
Act 300 of 1949

257.698a Vehicular traffic hazard; front and rear warning lamps.
Sec. 698a.

Any vehicle may be equipped with lamps which may be used for the purpose of warning the operators of other vehicles of the presence of a vehicular traffic hazard requiring the exercise of unusual care in approaching, overtaking or passing, and when so equipped may display such warning in addition to any other warning signals required by this act. The lamps used to display such warning to the front shall be mounted at the same level and as widely spaced laterally as practicable, and shall display simultaneously flashing white or amber lights, or any shade of color between white and amber. The lamps used to display such warning to the rear shall be mounted at the same level and as widely spaced laterally as practicable, and shall show simultaneously flashing amber or red lights, or any shade of color between amber and red. These warning lights shall be visible from a distance of not less than 500 feet under normal atmospheric conditions at night.

History: Add. 1962, Act 166, Eff. Mar. 28, 1963

This is all the info I can find ... hope it helps you... 
The following link goes more in detail for you.

http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(zx...eg.aspx?page=getobject&objectname=mcl-257-698


----------



## Township1 (Apr 17, 2008)

Here is what I found on Michigan Lighting Laws from http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(ftq45k55x34rr1z50d4dwu45))/mileg.aspx?page=getObject&objectName=mcl-257-698

(5) The use or possession of flashing, oscillating, or rotating lights of any color is prohibited except as otherwise provided by law, or under the following circumstances:

Above apears to not permit green at all, when reading below

(a) A police vehicle shall be equipped with flashing, rotating, or oscillating red or blue lights, for use in the performance of police duties.

(b) A fire vehicle or ambulance available for public use or for use of the United States, the state, or any unit of the state, whether publicly or privately owned, shall be equipped with flashing, rotating, or oscillating red lights and used as required for safety.

(c) An authorized emergency vehicle as defined in section 2 may be equipped with flashing, rotating, or oscillating red lights for use when responding to an emergency call if when in use the flashing, rotating, or oscillating red lights are mounted on the roof section of the vehicle, either as a permanent installation or by means of suction cups or magnets and are clearly visible in a 360 degree arc from a distance of 500 feet when in use. A person operating lights under this subdivision at any time other than when responding to an emergency call is guilty of a misdemeanor.

(d) Flashing, rotating, or oscillating amber lights, placed in a position as to be visible throughout an arc of 360 degrees, shall be used by a state, county, or municipal vehicle engaged in the removal of ice, snow, or other material from the highway and in other operations designed to control ice and snow.

(e) A vehicle used for the cleanup of spills or a necessary emergency response action taken pursuant to state or federal law or a vehicle operated by an employee of the department of natural resources that responds to a spill, emergency response action, complaint, or compliance activity may be equipped with flashing, rotating, or oscillating amber lights. Such lights shall not be activated unless the vehicle is at the scene of a spill, emergency response action, complaint, or compliance activity.

(f) A vehicle to perform public utility service, a vehicle owned or leased by and licensed as a business for use in the collection and hauling of refuse, an automobile service car or wrecker, a vehicle engaged in authorized highway repair or maintenance, a vehicle of a peace officer, a vehicle operated by a rural letter carrier or a person under contract to deliver newspapers or other publications by motor route, a vehicle utilized for snow removal, a private security guard vehicle as authorized in subsection (7), a motor vehicle while engaged in escorting or transporting an oversize load that has been issued a permit by the state transportation department or a local authority with respect to highways under its jurisdiction, a vehicle owned by the national guard or a United States military vehicle while traveling under the appropriate recognized military authority, a motor vehicle while towing an implement of husbandry, or an implement of husbandry may be equipped with flashing, rotating, or oscillating amber lights. However, a wrecker may be equipped with flashing, rotating, or oscillating red lights which shall be activated only when the wrecker is engaged in removing or assisting a vehicle at the scene of a traffic accident or disablement. The flashing, rotating, or oscillating amber lights shall not be activated except in those circumstances that the warning produced by the lights is required for public safety.(g) A vehicle engaged in leading or escorting a funeral procession or any vehicle that is part of a funeral procession may be equipped with flashing, rotating, or oscillating purple or amber lights which shall not be activated except during a funeral procession.

This section authorizes the possesion of the amber lights, and the use when required for public safety

(h) An authorized emergency vehicle may display flashing, rotating, or oscillating white lights in conjunction with an authorized emergency light as prescribed in this section.

(i) A private motor vehicle of a physician responding to an emergency call may be equipped with and the physician may use flashing, rotating, or oscillating red lights mounted on the roof section of the vehicle either as a permanent installation or by means of magnets or suction cups and clearly visible in a 360 degree arc from a distance of 500 feet when in use. The physician shall first obtain written authorization from the county sheriff.

(j) A public transit vehicle may be equipped with a flashing, oscillating, or rotating light mounted on the roof of the vehicle approximately 6 feet from the rear of the vehicle which displays a white light to the front, side, and rear of the vehicle, which light may be actuated by the driver for use only in inclement weather such as fog, rain, or snow, when boarding or discharging passengers, from 1/2 hour before sunset until 1/2 hour after sunrise, or where conditions hinder the visibility of the public transit vehicle. As used in this subdivision, "public transit vehicle" means a motor vehicle, other than a station wagon or passenger van, with a gross vehicle weight rating of more than 10,000 pounds.

(k) A person engaged in the manufacture, sale, or repair of flashing, rotating, or oscillating lights governed by this subsection may possess the lights for the purpose of employment, but shall not activate the lights upon the highway unless authorized to do so under subsection (6).

Hope this helps a little


----------

